# Distant Network HD Channels Availability???



## chasby (Jan 9, 2006)

I currently have waivers for all Networks except NBC and am really enjoying the NY CBS HD channel on my Dish 811. Does anyone out there have other (ABC, FOX, etc.) Distant HD channels and what are the requirements for qualifying to get these channels??? The VOOM HD channels are essentially worthless after a month or so when you discover that all channels (except HDNEWS) are endless repeats. I'm afraid to call Dish because of all the CSR horror stories you read about on this & other forums. 
My big fear is that an uninformed CSR will think he has found some obscure regulation that forces him to take away my NY CBS HD channel. 
Any insights and real info would be appreciated. chasby


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

chasby said:


> I currently have waivers for all Networks except NBC and am really enjoying the NY CBS HD channel on my Dish 811. Does anyone out there have other (ABC, FOX, etc.) Distant HD channels and what are the requirements for qualifying to get these channels??? The VOOM HD channels are essentially worthless after a month or so when you discover that all channels (except HDNEWS) are endless repeats. I'm afraid to call Dish because of all the CSR horror stories you read about on this & other forums.
> My big fear is that an uninformed CSR will think he has found some obscure regulation that forces him to take away my NY CBS HD channel.
> Any insights and real info would be appreciated. chasby


Chasby,

Dish only has CBS HD from New York or LA available as a distant channel and can be added to your account if you currently get a Distant CBS SD affiliate. Dish does NOT offer any other Network as a HD distant.

CBS HD from New York is only available from 61.5, and CBS HD LA is only available from 148. You will have to add your own equipment and do the install yourself, or PAY Full retail and installation charges to get that additional orbital slot if you don't have the appropriate hardware NOW.

The best news is if you are paying for CBS as a Distant channel there is no monthly service charge if you get CBS HD added, just be sure you have the appropriate Dish's and or switches, and you currently pay for a CBS Distant feed. Just call Dish tell them to turn on the CBS HD Feed.

Lastly you can only get ONE or the other CBS HD feeds NOT both.

John


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

chasby said:


> I currently have waivers for all Networks except NBC and am really enjoying the NY CBS HD channel on my Dish 811. Does anyone out there have other (ABC, FOX, etc.) Distant HD channels and what are the requirements for qualifying to get these channels??? The VOOM HD channels are essentially worthless after a month or so when you discover that all channels (except HDNEWS) are endless repeats. I'm afraid to call Dish because of all the CSR horror stories you read about on this & other forums.
> My big fear is that an uninformed CSR will think he has found some obscure regulation that forces him to take away my NY CBS HD channel.
> Any insights and real info would be appreciated. chasby


If and when E* were to start offering the additional HD locals, you will have to upgrade your receiver. The two CBS feeds are the only ones an mpeg2 receiver will ever see.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Now, what I can't figure out is this. I have a waiver from my local CBS affiliate that gives me permission to receive WCBS HD from DISH NETWORK and DIRECT TV. I faxed DISH the waiver. But for some reason that I don't understand, DISH says that I only qualify for KCBS HD. The thing is I can't receive KCBS HD because I don't have the 129, I have the 61.5 that gets WCBS HD. Does anyone know whay DISH won't give me WCBS HD even though I have the waiver from my local CBS affiliate to receive WCBS HD?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

satguy06 said:


> Now, what I can't figure out is this. I have a waiver from my local CBS affiliate that gives me permission to receive WCBS HD from DISH NETWORK and DIRECT TV. I faxed DISH the waiver. But for some reason that I don't understand, DISH says that I only qualify for KCBS HD. The thing is I can't receive KCBS HD because I don't have the 129, I have the 61.5 that gets WCBS HD. Does anyone know whay DISH won't give me WCBS HD even though I have the waiver from my local CBS affiliate to receive WCBS HD?


If you are on the east coast, then you should be able to get WCBS-HD.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, I Live In Miami


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

I never understand this... It is so stupid. If you get waivers and they have the channels on Conus for new york and LA.. what is the point of telling someonw they cant have it.. theres nothign involved to them at all... ;0 I too have every waiver and cant get anything except cbs HD.. i would like them all though.. how long will we be forced to watch crappy SD because dish cant get the fire lit under their asses to sort this out... ! I know they are under pressure and all in that area, but it does seem mildly retarted!

-Dgoofather


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

the thing that's frustrating is that i have the waiver, but they say i don't qualify for WCBS HD, I only qualify for KCBS HD. Even though i have a waiver to get WCBS HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

satguy06 said:


> Now, what I can't figure out is this. I have a waiver from my local CBS affiliate that gives me permission to receive WCBS HD from DISH NETWORK and DIRECT TV. I faxed DISH the waiver. But for some reason that I don't understand, DISH says that I only qualify for KCBS HD. The thing is I can't receive KCBS HD because I don't have the 129, I have the 61.5 that gets WCBS HD. Does anyone know whay DISH won't give me WCBS HD even though I have the waiver from my local CBS affiliate to receive WCBS HD?


KCBS HD is not even on 129. It's on 148. I don't know if you can even see that from FLA. I'd call E* back, think csr made mistake.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I have the standard online waiver and I get both KCBS and WCBS in HD. It doesn't do me much good because I have a DVR but they were free so I got them anyway. Miost people probably can't receive both of these satellites though.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I have a new install scheduled Monday and in talking to the installer he said if I can't get CBS HD with the Dish 1000 he'll just use my current DirecTV dish to pick it up. Does that sound right?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

nazz said:


> I have a new install scheduled Monday and in talking to the installer he said if I can't get CBS HD with the Dish 1000 he'll just use my current DirecTV dish to pick it up. Does that sound right?


The New Dish 1000 uses Dish Pro LNBF's and Dish Pro Switches, so NO your DirecTV dish will NOT work with the Dish 1000.

John


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

JohnL said:


> The New Dish 1000 uses Dish Pro LNBF's and Dish Pro Switches, so NO your DirecTV dish will NOT work with the Dish 1000.
> 
> John


Thanks. That doesn't exactly make me feel too confident with my installer but at least I know what to tell him.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

garys said:


> KCBS HD is not even on 129. It's on 148. I don't know if you can even see that from FLA. I'd call E* back, think csr made mistake.


Its listed on 129! I am in NY and can't check that its really there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KCBS on 129 is only for people within the local market it serves.
If you are looking for CBS-HD West, you will have to look at 148°.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

that's the thing, they gave me cbs hd west and i don't get the 148. i have a waiver that grants me permission to get wcbs hd. but, the dish people say i only qualify for cbs west, which is kcbs. i don't understand how one qualifies for kcbs or wcbs. like i said, i have a waiver to get wcbs hd, but dish say i don't qualify, even with the waiver.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

the csr people i think are clueless when it comes to this subject matter.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

IF you are actually in florida, yoiu shouldnt be eligible for any west coast DN feeds at all anymore....only east feeds if any....


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> IF you are actually in florida, yoiu shouldnt be eligible for any west coast DN feeds at all anymore....only east feeds if any....


I think the law is that you can't have an ealier time zone than you live in so being on east coast getting a west coast feed would be okay but not okay to get east coast feed if you live in the west coast.

Stupid rules. Glad I live on the east coast so I can get a different feed.

Voyagerbob


----------



## kcribb1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I live in the "Tampa DMA" per E*. I asked for and received waivers from CBS, NBC and ABC. I get LA and NY feeds, and I receive the HD CBS channel from NY. What I find strange is the fact I actually live closer to Orlando, but E* will not allow me to receive the Orlando channels. Orlando is going to HD channels in the near future but no word on Tampa's switch to HD. Has anyone heard when Tampa will have HD channels, and does anyone know a way of obtaing the Orlando DMA channels?


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys i'm just south of you down in Soledad our local ABC comes out of SF KGO witch is to far for an OTA. Now that Dish got the HD feeds up I worder if I jump in and get KGO HD? if it's possible



opps wrong one thread!!


----------

